# Need advice for healing a torn muscle (gluteal/hamstring)



## Zeb (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Here's my story, and I probably just need to own up and finally go to the doctor about it, but first thought I should put this post out there, and would love any advice for healing.

Last April I rode WAY to hard for Way to long, and ended up with what I think is a gluteal strain. Its kindof embarrassing being that I hurt/ pulled my right butt muscle. Or it could be the very top of my hamstring I guess. My wife thinks that through the summer and fall I possibly kept re-injuring it by going running or cycling before it was healed. So for about the last two months I've laid off of any excercise (Which KILLS me!!). I miss riding so badly. When I ride even a little very easily it flares up and is sore again. It is sore just sitting on my butt at the office or riding in the car. I stretch every morning and night. I started taking Aleve everyday for the past month and that hasn't helped either. I've taken so much Aleve I probably should stop by now for fear of getting addicted to it. 

Any Advice at all would be appreciated. I have got to get this thing healed so that I can get back out there on the bike with everyone!
Zeb


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Torn gastroc*

A few years back I tore 50% of my calf (gastroc ?) muscle. According to my orthopedic surgeon, I had to heal and be treated in a timely manner. If not, I would have developed scar tissue on the torn muscle and have permanant damage. I was completely off the bike for 3 months while it healed. Now I'm good as new.


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Get your BUTT to a physician*

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I am serious, however, about seeing a physician - ideally one that specializes in sports injuries. 

I don't know what type of medical insurance you have; you may have to visit a general physician and have him/her refer you to a specialist.

I broke my right tib/fib/ankle in a rockclimbing accident in '05. After the surgery, I made the mistake of NOT completing my physical therapy. The physical therapist really stressed the importance of reforming the scar tissue around the fibula. Because I blew it off to ride, I still have nerve problems to this day (the hardware prohibits the use of ultrasound to break apart the scar tissue; and I DO NOT want to go under the knife ever again). 

You are luckier than I in that your injury is less severe. However, the window of opportunity is closing (if it has not already) in terms of 100% recovery.

Leave no stone unturned. Research all forms of rehab that's out there (not just the traditional ones). 

You don't want to be one of those guys who are in constant pain because you didn't completely address the problem when you should have.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Go to a good sport doc.

This does not sound like a tear or strain injury to me. Typically with those injuries they are sudden and associated with very high forces.

Your injury sounds more like a bursitis or nerve inflammation.


----------



## Zeb (Jul 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*

THanks to all who replied! I finally broke down and made myself an appointment with a sports doc. for next week so we'll see what he says. Hopefully I'll be back out on the road with you guys soon!


----------

